# Long/Short Protocol/IVF Lite



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, am posting a question here that there may not really be an answer to, it may be as simple as everybody is different and, therefore, every result is different. I know this already but am just curious as to people's experiences and results.

These are my stats: 
_*IVF #1, Oct 2013, aged 38. Norithisterone, 0.5 Suprefact/Burselin, 375 Menopur. 5 follicles 4 eggs, 2 fertilised.
IVF #2, Jan 2014; aged 39. 0.5 Suprefact/Burselin, 450 Menopur. 14 follicles 1 egg, damaged so didn't fertilise.*_

Having spoken to quite a few girls here around my age the poor response to upping the drugs does not seem to be unusual. I've also been doing some reading around it. It seems quite typical that women of a certain age respond more poorly when maxed out on stims. Even my consultant said in our NHS closure letter that having as many follicles as I had be empty it is typical that any eggs that are retrieved are immature or damaged.

I had been set to have IUI prior to IVF but a catastrophic mess up with organisation at the NHS clinic meant that I never got it (and after saving them for over two years 'just in case' was told I had to give my medication back so it could be incinerated - such a waste when so many people don't even get the gift of NHS treatment, disgusting isn't it ). But I have my protocol still. Much less stimulation: *0.2 Suprefact/Burselin* (and for less time) and low dose of *Gonal F *instead of the *Menopur*.

Recent private consultations have all recommended IVF Mini/Lite, which is usually *Gonal F*. I'm wondering whether it is more suited to women of our age? And I'm also wondering whether I should fight for our tries at IUI on NHS despite them trying to discourage us by talking of low percentages (2%). I took out a loan for private treatment but have had to use a huge chunk of it on an operation as couldn't wait for the NHS so I'm not going to be able to cycle as soon as I'd hoped. I'm seriously wondering whether I push for this IUI while we are trying desperately to get funds together.

I'd be interested to hear people's thoughts and experiences around the medication/response side of things. xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Unlike Menopur, Gonal-F does not contain any LH, which means it is often a more suitable choice for women over 35 as our baseline endogenous levels of LH throughout the cycle are typically higher than in a younger woman. Obviously, individuals vary, and some older ladies get good results from Menopur. But that was my reasoning for requesting Gonal-F on my last (LP) cycle even after getting poor response on the previous (SP) cycle -- I thought the poor response first time around was due to developing dominant follicles early on, not due to the choice of stim drug, and it turned out I was right.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi miss- I had my first ivf on gonal f, it was supposed to be a modified natural which it wasn't. Ended up with 300u a day and only 2 grown follicles. 2d transfer as embies poor quality, they didn't even want to wait till d3. 

So I now steer clear of gonal f but fostimon which is a natural version of fsh was ok. 

Unfortunately it's all trial & error to see what protocol & drugs suit you more. 

I had as good response as possible in my case when was on 450u combination of fostimon & merional.  
I had short flare and one  follie was empty that didn't happen before, so I wonder if it's something to do with downreg. 

If I were y, I'd fight NHS for Iuis. Y were lucky to be awarded NHS funded treatment, so why not use it up all y can.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Just sharing with you my meds from first cycle

450 menopur for 12 days
0.25 cetrotide
Pregnyl trigger

4 follicles to start
4 eggs retrieved
4 mature
All fertilised
2 back BFN

I wasn't expecting good results as thought the max dose would frazzle them

Good luck 

L x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi miss mayhem

In my 3 cycles I've had:

375 menopur for about 12-13 days (slow response) = about 7-8 follies -7 eggs, 5 fertlised,  2x3dt and 1 frostie - BFP then mc
375 menopur for about 8-9 days (responded very quickly) =4 follies - 4 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2x5dt no frostie - BFN
375 gonal f for about 5 days then 375 menopur for 7-8 days = 9 follies -  9 eggs, 5 fertlised,  2x5dt - textbook 4ab blast (option of a morula too but not frozen) - BFN

On my last cycle I only had 4 follicles after 5 days of stims but they had a spurt when menopur was introduced.

My consultant has suggested a mixture from the outset next time - I don't know what drugs they are...

I had IUI initially with just 75 menopur! Got a BFP on the first go with that too (mc later)

With the same drugs twice I've had very different results! 

Not sure if this helps 

Angelica
xx


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Hey MM

FSH only meds (puregon, fostimon, Gonal) are for engaging as many follicles in your ovaries and growing them, LH combined (Menopur Merional) are for maturing the follicles/eggs. Then you have type of protocol - long, short flare, short. Every woman is different in how she responds and I don't think doctors have a crystal ball until they try a few things on you.
I personally was reading Dr Sher site about how LH could be destructive for eggs of older women - I think it was already mentioned above. That was my last successful protocol.
As Penny at Serum explained to me the problem of Gonal F it does not give her flexibility with length of stimulation- if you finish it 1 day earlier or later the results turn out suboptimal. She much prefers puregon or fostimon - plus they are not synthetic.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I did long protocol first with me our and buserelin and we had to cancel as I was too suppressed and follicles didn't grow properly. We then did short protocol with gonal f and wholistic I ended up with bleeding after ec because I had so many eggs.... 24, I got my bfp. Everyone is so different though. X


----------

